# can someone tell me how much longer



## Diane31 (Feb 9, 2013)

Here are som pics


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm guessing a month or so. Is she a FF?


----------



## Diane31 (Feb 9, 2013)

Lasr night i felt her udder and it feels tight although small and couldnt fell her ligaments. Slightly swollen vulva


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Do you have a breeding date?


----------



## Diane31 (Feb 9, 2013)

No no date


----------



## Diane31 (Feb 9, 2013)

I dont know if she is ff the guy i got him from didnt know either


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Argh. I really don't know, maybe a month? My doe's ligs have been gone for a month, she has been swollen for that long also. She's due Thursday.


----------

